# Take a look at the price of this 2002 on ebay



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

:bigpimp:


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice price, is that a real posting?

Of course, I also like the "Ceylon Gold"... Didn't know there was a BMW color named after SL


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

CliffJumper said:


> Nice price, is that a real posting?
> 
> Of course, I also like the "Ceylon Gold"... Didn't know there was a BMW color named after SL


LOL I've been trying to find a Sri Lankan '02 for years...!


----------

